# Breeder in MN or WI area?



## evie's mom (Jun 19, 2006)

Does anyone know of any reputable minnesota or wisconsin maltese breeders? im looking for a playmate for my evie. any suggestions would be very helpful.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

A good place to start is always the American Maltese Association's Breeders List. The link can be found on the right of their home page.

http://www.americanmaltese.org/

Often if a breeder doesn't have any puppies available, she will refer you to other breeders in your area.

Hopefully some of our members will have personal experience with some breeders in your area, too.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Not sure of any in WI or MN but I know there are a lot of really good ones in the Chicago area. There is also one in NW Iowa.


----------

